# Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)



## Cinnayum (8. November 2014)

*Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Rahmenbedingungen stehen im Thema.

Jemand eine unschlagbare Empfehlung?

Von Crucial gibts ja nur die M550 als MSata noch nicht die "neue" MX100.


----------



## iTzZent (9. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Dein Gerät besitzt 2 mSATA Slots, daher würde ich dir auch empfehlen 2 identische mSATAs einzubauen, denn dann bekommst du deutlich mehr Performance aus den SSDs. MSI nutzt dafür das Feature "SuperRaid".

Empfehlen würde ich da 2x ADATA XPG SX300 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (ASX300S3-128GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

SSD`s im Raid hat zu viele Nachteile, bitte nicht verwenden.

Kauf dir eine große:
http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=889889&cmp=1094930&cmp=1086157
http://geizhals.at/?cmp=889889&cmp=1094930&cmp=1086157#xf_top


----------



## iTzZent (9. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Und die Nachteile wären... ? Ich denke nicht, das sie "gravierend" wären, weil die Notebookhersteller sonst ihre Geräte nicht schon mit einem SSD Raid verkaufen würden.


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Die wenigstens haben einen TRIM-Support und du hast im Raid 0 eine doppelt so hohe Ausfallswahrscheinlichkeit.
Die Zugriffszeiten werden auch schlechter.
Außer die etwas höhere Transferrate die du in Laptops aber eh nur sehr selten nutzen kannst hast du damit keinen Vorteil.

Die Hersteller verbauen RAID-SSD`s weil es sich gut im Prospekt macht.
In keiner Firma wirst du so einen Blödsinn finden.


----------



## iTzZent (9. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Also die MSI Geräte unterstützen TRIM problemlos und das mit der Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit ist halt "normal" bei einem Raid, egal ob SSD oder HDD.

Wenn man häufig mit grossen Dateien zu tun hat, macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob man 400MB/s oder 800mb/s zur Verfügung hat. Die Zugriffszeit sinkt von 0.1ms auf 0.3ms... ich denke mal, das ist nur messbar, nicht spürbar.

Ich habe selber schon an einem GT72 Testsample mit SuperRaid 3 (4x M2 SSD) gesessen, die Geschwindigkeit von sportlichen 1.6GB/s ist schon beachtlich...


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Wenn man nicht mit extrem große Videos arbeitet hat man von der großen Übertragungsrate nichts.
Jede andere Schnittstelle nach außen limitiert sowieso.
Dafür nimmt man eine doppelt so hohe Ausfallswahrscheinlichkeit in kauf.
+ die Ausfallswahrscheinlichkeit durch den (fake?) RAID-Controller.

Eine große SSD ist die vernünftigere Wahl.


----------



## Cinnayum (10. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Die Diskussion ist müßig, nochmal:

Ich suche EINE 240GB+ MSata SSD, die etwas taugt.
128GB sind mir zu wenig. BS und die "Nachladekrüppel" wie Civ V und SW:ToR müssen da mit drauf.

Von ADATA halte ich nix. Das ist in meinen Augen ein Ramsch-Hersteller bzw. nur "Aufkleberverteiler".

Hat niemand mit irgend*einer* Platte gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
Taugt die Plextor M6M 256GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (PX-256M6M) etwas?
Die M550 hat "nur" DDR2-Cache (Sparmaßnahme?) und die M500 wäre mir "aus dem Bauch heraus" nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Die M500 ist immer noch super, um den Preis kann man da nicht meckern.
Das die M550 nur DDR2 hat sagt nicht viel aus, in den Tests schneidet sie ja trotzdem super ab.
Die Plextor ist im Grunde eine Crucial mit anderer Firmware.

Ich hab als M.2 eine Plextor und kann nichts schlechtes berichten.


----------



## Cinnayum (11. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Dann nehm ich die mit der längsten Garantie.

Andere Modelle stechen durch nix hervor? Irgendwas Samsung-mäßiges oder so?


----------



## Abductee (11. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Der TLC der Samsung 840 Evo ist in der Theorie minderwertiger.
Wenn du nicht unbedingt ein Samsung Fanboy bist, würd ich lieber eine SSD mit einem normalen MLC nehmen.
Wirklich falsch machst du mit der Evo aber auch nichts.

Preis/Leistung ist die M500 halt erstklassig.
http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=889889&cmp=1094930&cmp=1049920&cmp=1086157&cmp=889890


----------



## Cinnayum (11. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Hab jetzt ne M500 bestellt. Der Markt ist ja winzig, was MSatas angeht...


----------



## iTzZent (11. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Na was erwartest du denn ? Der Slot ist gerade am aussterben und wird vom M.2 abgelöst.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Die SSD ist jetzt drin. Lief sofort (nachdem ich die in Windows 8.1 sehr gut versteckte und vollkommen bescheuert benannte Datenträgerpartitionierung gefunden hatte).

Weiß jemand, ob ich mit einem Windows 8.1 Key Windows 7 installiert bekomme?


----------



## trekki1990 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Suche passende MSata SSD für MSI GE60-2PE Apache Pro (240GB+ 80-120€)*

Hi cinnayum,

Windows 8 auf Windows 7 Downgrade: Anleitung, Tipps und mehr - PC Magazin
Hier steht's:

"...

Neuer PC mit vorinstalliertem Windows 8.1: 
Auf den meisten dieser Geräte läuft ein einfaches Windows 8.1 ("Core") oder ein Full-Price-Package (FPP). 
Sie müssen eine Windows-7-Lizenz kaufen.

Windows 8.1 Professional: 
Besitzer einer solchen Lizenz können kostenfrei auf Windows 7 Professional downgraden. Im Rahmen der Produktaktivierung rufen Sie bei Microsoft an. Vom Support erhalten Sie dann einen einmalig verwendbaren Produktschlüssel für Windows 7. Lassen Sie sich nicht abwimmeln - nicht jeder Hotline-Mitarbeiter scheint diese Regel zu kennen.

..."

Gruß trekki


----------

